# Ariens vs Simplicity (snowblowers)



## rfield54 (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I'll be making a move on most likely one of these machines. My situation is such that I don't live near an area where I can witness these first hand, so I'm depending on stats and opinions. My driveway is maybe 100' long with 60% being 16'wide, 40% 2 car width. Lots of snow and drifts (near Vail, CO). The apparent advantages of the Ariens is: clearing width (26" vs 24"), impeller and auger (Ariens 2" wider), forward speeds (6 vs 5, minor issue?), standard hand warmers. I assume the Simplicity will be easier to manuever, based on weight and width (thinking of the wife). I don't know much about the turning differences. Why then should I consider the Simplicity over the Ariens (the Ariens is also $80 cheaper to my door). I'm guessing this was covered in another thread, but I couldn't find it. Thanks for any and all opinions. - Roy


----------



## rfield54 (Aug 3, 2006)

I forgot to mention the models: the Ariens 9526 DLE and the Simplicity 1060DLXE


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

For what it's worth I had an Ariens for 30 years. When I finally completely wore it out I went to the dealer for a new one and he stopped selling them because he said they don't make them like they used to and they are built lighter now. He started selling Snappers so that's what I ended up buying after he demonstrated one. My 8hp throws snow 40 feet. I have a very large driveway and just stepped up to the plow this year because I'm just getting too old to be out there for hours after a big snow storm but the Snapper handles snow better than any blower I've ever used and I've played with many that my friends own of different models. Check out the Snappers before you spend the cash.


----------

